# Boulder mountain



## Bo edwards (Sep 8, 2016)

New to the forum,
I have hunted down on the Boulder mountains in the past but it has been along time, is there any one willing to share info on where to look for elk and deer on the mountain, any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bo edwards said:


> New to the forum,
> I have hunted down on the Boulder mountains in the past but it has been along time, is there any one willing to share info on where to look for elk and deer on the mountain, any info is greatly appreciated.


I don't go on the Boulder much, much if you've hunted there before I would say most places that held them before will still hold them now.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I suggest looking in the trees, in the meadows outside of the trees, and in the brush near the trees...
...oh, and avoid the lava flows; they don't hang out much in the lava beds.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

As mentioned, animals are fairly habitual and will repeat the same cycles year after year unless something drastic occurs, if they were there years ago you should find them there again. At least this is true where I hunt.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Bo-These guys are speaking the truth. 

W2U I was down on the boulders over the weekend and while looking at the edge of that meadow just inside the trees there was a nice 24" three point that I let an arrow fly at. Unfortunately the gray branch that blended in with the gray body was what my arrow found first. 

30-06 The deer was standing in the trees not 20yrds from the spot where I shot a buck on the muzzle-loader hunt 4 yrs ago.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sometimes they are down low in the cedars (junipers)


----------



## Bo edwards (Sep 8, 2016)

Not sure why you feel the need to be smart ass but whatever


----------



## Bo edwards (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks to those trying to be helpful though I'm looking for info on ares to look from those who know the area like I said it's been along time and I can't remember the areas we hunted


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Take hyw 12 and when you get about 3/4's the ways up the mountain, look for a place to park and get out there and hunt. Or, you could head straight north outa Escalante for a few miles and when you get up in there a ways, park your rig and start hunting. It's not to bad of road hunting up in there if you're so inclined either. Good luck.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Josh said:


> Bo-These guys are speaking the truth.
> 
> W2U I was down on the boulders over the weekend and while looking at the edge of that meadow just inside the trees there was a nice 24" three point that I let an arrow fly at. Unfortunately the gray branch that blended in with the gray body was what my arrow found first.
> 
> 30-06 The deer was standing in the trees not 20yrds from the spot where I shot a buck on the muzzle-loader hunt 4 yrs ago.


That's funny...this year we were hunting the same hillside I hunt virtually every year and watched a decent group of 9 bucks. The two biggest were 3-points around 24 inches. These bucks were in a meadow outside of the trees near some brush! I wonder, though, if that same gray branch that blended in with the gray body was the same **** gray branch that slapped me in the face when my brother walked through it...

...in all seriousness, I am more prone to give out some advice if it is a bit more specific. But, when someone's first post is asking for specifics with only generalities, I have a harder time. If you asked me some advice about hunting the Boulder near Antimony or near Escalante, I would probably have taken you a bit more serious. But, dang, the Boulder is a big unit.

So, I would suggest checking out the circle cliffs near Lampstand. That is a great area!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I spend a lot of time on the Escalante side of the mountain and see them throughout the mountain. Bowgy is right about them being in the cedars as well. The only time that I see them drop down into the cedars is late in the day as the temperature drops as there are some decent places to water in the lower elevations. But I think your time will be better spent higher up in the green areas.

The best advice I could pass along is to go where you really don't want to go. Find the rough areas that are thick and not fun to hike, areas that have low traffic and are away from the main roads on the mountain. The Barker side tends to see less traffic, but may be harder to hunt.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> But, dang, the Boulder is a big unit.
> 
> So, I would suggest checking out the circle cliffs near Lampstand. That is a great area!


Big unit?

the Boulder unit offers high alpine (11,000 feet elevation) all the way down to desert slick rock (3,600 feet elevation)! There is a lot of area in between those extremes. Big unit? You bet it's big!!

So, I have to agree with W2U on one front: giving specific advice from a question based on generalities is very difficult!

What I'll disagree on is: Lampstand. Pass that up and just head out the Wolverine road, or on to the Moody's!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bo edwards said:


> Not sure why you feel the need to be smart ass but whatever


Not sure if this was directed at me but since it was the next post after mine I was serious, one year there was 6 of us hunting the 
Deer Creek lake and Chris Lake area, not having much success one of the guys went back to the highway drove towards boulder a little ways and dropped off into the cedars on the east side of the highway and shot a nice 5x5.

So if you want specifics with just your first post, elk are always around Sunflower Flat and everywhere west of that, Deer Creek, Chris Lake, etc etc.

If you need me to be more specific I saw 5 spikes one day here 38-01-43.00 x 111-21-46.36 hope this helps.

And just a little advise, I wouldn't recommend calling people names with your second post if you want to hang around.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

At least he didn't say, "I'm not looking for anyone's honey hole..."

I've never understood that one. People saying that, are they looking for the crappy places you know?

Just a fair warning, when I finally draw my friggin elk tag, I'm going to post on here and I assure I am looking for your honey hole! I want to know the very best place on the unit or where the absolute biggest and baddest bull is at. I want your best spot. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bo edwards (Sep 8, 2016)

bowgy said:


> Bo edwards said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why you feel the need to be smart ass but whatever
> ...


It was not directed at you it was a earlier post.
But thank you for the info I will look into it, I have seen some good herds around edmunds hole I went in there recently scouting only to find it dried up and no sign. Sorry if I offended anyone I'm just looking for advice and help I just want to have a successful hunt like anyone else and not deal with unwanted comments. 
Thanks again for the info


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You've got no time for unwanted comments. We get it. You just want easy info about where all the deer and elk hangout on the unit, delivered over the Internet, and no bull crap. Any funny stuff, and people will have problems. We get it. Good luck.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bo - I hope you have a great hunt!

Here is the problem with forums the month before the season starts - assuming you are hunting general spike elk and deer with a muzzleloader or rifle - you, and everyone else have known since the beginning of summer what tags were drawn, general deer at least, and what the fall hunt was going to look like. The rest of us, who have drawn tags have already put an entire summer of scouting trips in for our own tags, why should we share information with someone who is 3-4 months behind the game?? I know life is busy, but it sure gets old, all the posts on here about this time of year from first or second time posters that go something like, "I'd really like an elk or a deer this year, but don't know where to go - please help," without one mention of "I've already called the biologist over the unit," "I've looked on Google earth at ..." "I've used the search engine on here and read x amount of threads about the unit." 

Loose lips sink ships and that is certainly true about hunting spots. If a person puts even 5-6 hours of Internet searches and research on a unit, they should have a fairly good game plan of where to go. A person should expect smart ass comments if no mention of the time/work that person has put in trying to help themselves.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> At least he didn't say, "I'm not looking for anyone's honey hole..."
> 
> I've never understood that one. People saying that, are they looking for the crappy places you know?
> 
> Just a fair warning, when I finally draw my friggin elk tag, I'm going to post on here and I assure I am looking for your honey hole! I want to know the very best place on the unit or where the absolute biggest and baddest bull is at. I want your best spot. Thanks in advance!


Finally, someone who is honest about their intentions! I like your style!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

So, uh, i drew a panguitch late elk tag and I've never been on the unit... I've already begged for tons of info but I like Vanilla's style. If anybody has seen a giant stunner bull I'll take GPS coordinates, or you can also send them to my guide! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Bo edwards said:


> It was not directed at you it was a earlier post.
> But thank you for the info I will look into it, I have seen some good herds around edmunds hole I went in there recently scouting only to find it dried up and no sign. Sorry if I offended anyone I'm just looking for advice and help I just want to have a successful hunt like anyone else and not deal with unwanted comments.
> Thanks again for the info


I am sure it was directed at me...but, whatever. The thing that bugged me about your original post is that you come on this forum with your first post asking for specific information without giving any indication you have done any amount of work on your own and without contributing anything to anyone else.

I would suggest looking above the alfalfa fields in John's Valley. Go check out the area around Pacer Lake. Better yet, stick to Lampstand near the circle cliffs. Those elk don't get hunted nearly as much and there are definitely some bruisers out there.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Game trails, water sources, and even elk can be seen on Google Earth, it's a very good resource for scouting from your office chair when you should be working.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bo edwards said:


> It was not directed at you it was a earlier post.
> But thank you for the info I will look into it, I have seen some good herds around edmunds hole I went in there recently scouting only to find it dried up and no sign. Sorry if I offended anyone I'm just looking for advice and help I just want to have a successful hunt like anyone else and not deal with unwanted comments.
> Thanks again for the info


No worries, no one can offend me.

I think the main issue with the smart responses is that you came on here asking for advise on you first post. I would recommend that you go to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself. Also be sure to give us a report on your hunt.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

my issue with the original post was that it was a very broad question. People come to me rather frequently and say "I want to go fish Boulder. Where should I go?"

That's a hard question to answer. Just like the original question "where should I look for elk on Boulder Mountain?".

As mentioned before, it's a big unit!! I could have replied and said how much I like Bull Flat -- and that we see a ton of fresh rubs there every year. Hunting that Wahweap area is really a great place. But is that really the answer you were hoping to hear?? I don't think so.

When you ask a general question, expect general answers. If you want info, don't pussyfoot around. Ask the question you really want to know.

Obviously, you've been spending time on the east side. Why change? It sounds like you've already found some good areas. Keep after it. Elk are there. 

One thing that I learned alongside W2U with our LE tags from a number of years ago is this: stick to a plan. Stop wondering what's going on over in that "other" area. As soon as you pack up and leave, you'll mess up. Stop trying to hunt the whole mountain. Concentrate on your plan and stick to it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> One thing that I learned alongside W2U with our LE tags from a number of years ago is this: stick to a plan. Stop wondering what's going on over in that "other" area. As soon as you pack up and leave, you'll mess up. Stop trying to hunt the whole mountain. *Concentrate on your plan and stick to it*.


 I agree 100%. We are all guilty of changing our game plan because things aren't going the way we want them. Then suddenly all those days of scouting go right out the window...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree with PBH(that just made me think of a sandwich), pick an area and stick with it, even if it takes a few years to get an elk it is worth it and very rewarding. It took me 3 years to get an elk in the area I hunt and still learn new things every year. But I do know most of their habits and plan to harvest an elk this season. Sure, sometimes I sit and wonder what could be bigger/better in another area but I already have a good idea of what is in the area I am in, so I stick with it and enjoy the adventure even if I don't kill something.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

30-06-hunter said:


> I agree with PBH(that just made me think of a sandwich)


All I could come up with at first was peanut butter and ham, and I nearly vomited everywhere, until I thought of habanero jelly and then I got intrigued...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

It is almost lunch time....


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Nobody wants to give specifics of an area on the general forum. People I've given specific info to have sent me a PM. Then I can at least hope my areas won't be overrun by a dozen people this and next year. Plus, I get the added bonus of knowing who used my info and didn't think to give a report or at least let me know it wasn't helpful. 

You may wish to research who on the forum would have information on this area and send them a message.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Nobody wants to give specifics of an area on the general forum.


At least 3 people have given out VERY SPECIFIC information on this thread!!
And, to be honest, all 3 of the posts have actually been very good information that I would personally take into consideration!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> At least 3 people have given out VERY SPECIFIC information on this thread!!
> And, to be honest, all 3 of the posts have actually been very good information that I would personally take into consideration!


Yep, you sure won't be alone on the Boulders, the areas do have elk but the trails are well known and well used. To find the elk during the hunt you have to be real lucky or be willing to hike a little.;-)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

PBH - peanut butter and honey! Is it lunch time yet??


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> So, uh, i drew a panguitch late elk tag and I've never been on the unit... I've already begged for tons of info but I like Vanilla's style. If anybody has seen a giant stunner bull I'll take GPS coordinates, or you can also send them to my guide! :mrgreen:


PM me, since I'm on my first year of my waiting period and if my average holds up, it will be 8 to 10 years for me to draw again so all the good ones now will die of old age before that.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bo edwards (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone I didn't realize how this site worked I didn't even know there was a introduction deal, i have been scouting as much as possible this summer all over down there, row lakes area,roundly res, edmunds hole, oak creek, just haven't had much luck or sign locating them have seen some ok bucks in these areas nothing real big though. Again I appreciate all the info and advice and I'm more than willing to share as well just not sure I would be any help on things down there though as I am struggling myself but I'll get em figured out one way or the other


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy, after all the pics you posted and the pm's we've already had that is a great offer (one that I'll be sure to oblige!) besides, I still haven't decided yet if I want to try and steal your hat when I go to shake your hand...:mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure it has already been mentioned but in the trees, the meadows outside of the trees, and the brush near the trees are all good places to start. Another thing you might want to try is posting this same question on monstermuleys without any kind of an introduction or mention of what you have done for yourself.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> bowgy, after all the pics you posted and the pm's we've already had that is a great offer (one that I'll be sure to oblige!) besides, I still haven't decided yet if I want to try and steal your hat when I go to shake your hand...:mrgreen:


I need to start looking more up there, my niece and I have a couple of cow tags that starts first part of October.

I spent 5 days last week on a river run and so this week has been catch up.


----------

